# venison snack stick recipe?



## teacup13 (Mar 27, 2007)

i was just wondering if anybody else has a venison stack stick recipe they would like to share...

i have searched and only come up with one other one and was wondering what you guys/gals use

thanks for any help


----------



## smoked (Mar 27, 2007)

i actually picked up a venison sausage cookbook today at half priced books, have not looked thru it but if I find one in there I'll post it....


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 27, 2007)

thank you very much... 

i actually got an email from someone who wanted a recipe so i thought i would post it on here to get some results


----------



## smoked (Mar 27, 2007)

no problem, I don't hunt but the book was cheap and has alot of recipes in it and hey....you can always sub's beef...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







here is one, they don't actually have any "snack stick" recipes, but this is a pepperoni one that would probably work...

8 lbs venison cubed
2 lbs pork fat cubed
3 level tablespoons morton tender quick
3/4 cup powdered milk
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon ground thyme
3 tablespoons chili powder
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon crushed oregano leaves
1 teaspoon whole anise seeds
water
casings.......

grind meat fine, mix tenderquick and let "tack up", combine powdered milk with enough water to make a fine paste, add remaining ingreadients, mix into meat and regrind, then stuff into casings. cover and let sit in fridge overnight...hot smoke 2 to 4 hours until internal is 160.......

might work, might not......


----------



## smoked (Mar 28, 2007)

I looked more thru that book today and found some snack stick recipes!!!!

18 lbs ven cubed
2 lbs pork fat cubed
4 Tbs paprika
6 Tbs ground mustard
1 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp ground white pepper
1 tsp ground celery seed
1 Tbs mace
1 tsp powdered garlic
3 1/2 ounces kosher salt
4 level tsp prague 2 dissolved in 1 cup water
1 1/2 ounce dextrose
6 ounces fermento

grind, stuff into 18 - 20 mm sheep casings, smoke 100 deg 8 hours, hold 100 deg 12 hours after, raise temp to 165 until internal temp is 160, remove and cold water wash until to 75 degrees, fridge to dry.....

10 lbs ven cubed
2 level tsp prague 2 dissolved in 1/2 cup water
1/4 cup paprika
6 Tbs mustard powder
1 1/2 tsp red pepper
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp white pepper
1 tsp ground celery seed
1 Tbs mace
1 tsp powdered garlic
1 Tbs powdered onion
2 1/2 ounces salt
1/2 tsp ground marjoram
1 tsp ground ginger
1/4 cup molasses
6 ounces fermento

grind, mix spices, regrind (standard proceedure) stuff into sheep casings 18-20 mm. smoke 100 deg 8 hours, raise temp to 170 and maintain until 160 deg, cold water wash until 75 deg and into fridge to dry........

these are from "the venison sausage cookbook" by Harold Webster, Jr.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 28, 2007)

thank you for these... the second recipe looks like the one a family member use to have... again thanks

took me awhile to figure out what fermento was...lol


----------



## smoked (Mar 28, 2007)

yea the second was titled as a sweet and spicey one, sounded good.....I don't have any fermento around here but honestly you could leave it out but some of the time on the holding temps is just for it to develop the tang....could always probably cut the time and use sausage tang in place........(ascorbic acid.....ummmm you know citric acid) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but I wanted to make sure I passed on recipe as stated in the book....


----------



## cheech (May 10, 2007)

Thanks smoked I was looking for something too the kits I was using are just too expensive.


----------

